# Next time you think, ‘I don’t like cops’



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

The other day, someone whom I adore made mention to someone else how, 'they didn't like cops', because they get to do things the rest of us are not privileged to do only because they're the law.

This common paradox within our society today intrigued me to the point of wanting to talk about it in a few insignificant and meaningless words.

You know, I think I have said the same thing only because one or two cops, in my entire life, have caused me grief whether it was a ticket, ( I obviously did not deserve ), or some smart ass reply directed my way when I interfered with their presumably mundane day. Shame on me for being so presumptuous.
Pretty petty now as I see it. Pretty petty of me.

http://wiseguyhorseracing.wordpress.com/2013/05/10/next-time-you-think-i-dont-like-cops/


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

OUTSTANDING. Very good read.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Saw this on Facebook last night - Great Article


----------



## diddy2003 (Aug 30, 2012)

Great read! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The WiseGuy (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks all for reading this important message in, "Next time you think, I don't like cops". I can only extend a debt of gratitude and a very deep and loyal support as thanks for doing what you do. Thanks again. . .


----------



## rdmj72 (Sep 5, 2004)

After reading that story, you either "get it" or don't. Unfortunately a lot of people will not...............


----------



## The WiseGuy (Sep 1, 2013)

That's okay if some don't and I'm sure that gives none any comfort because of the daily barage of discontent a First Responder has to go through.

I know for sure almost a half a million others 'get it'. I only received 23 'hater' comments out of hundreds and hundreds of comments and emails. Actually it came out to be less then 1/4 of a percent.

It should be helpful to know for sure that there are so many loyal 'likers of cops' than not. The cons alway get more press than the pros, just a fact of today's life. Anyway, most of the negative viewpoints were directed at me for writing the story or my 'silly' writing style, even though spelling was a hardship for that one, , , anyway, they don't count.

'Haters' are 'Haters' no matter what, and you or I can't change it. They are the ones who have to live their miserable oxmoronic life as they just Love to Hate. Like I told all of them, this is my corner, get off and go hate somewhere else because, 'I like cops'.

PS, I did tell one to go buy a burger in honor of Jeremy. . . And I did tell another to stop speeding as his complaint was, "They just keep giving me tickets". I actually found a little positive humor with him. 

Well, neither replied back so I felt the positive attitude must have either made them think or they just happened onto the wagon of hate for a moment, did a little typing, then drifted away like most do . . .

Maybe a story about 'Haters' is in the wind. Let me think. . . Nope.

Thanks again from the heart, and if it helps, I'm not a cop, I have no relatives that are a cop, I don't personally know any cops, my family doesn't know any cops. Wish I did.

I'm just a horse racing handicapper who happens to really like cops and what they do for all of us in the world since 158 countries are now reading the story and agree with me.

The WiseGuy


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

I shared the link with my 20yo punk nephew, who said to me (knowing I'm married to a LEO) "80% of cops just look for stuff because they're bored... they need to calm down." 

Yeah, that did not go over well. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

right.as.rain said:


> I shared the link with my 20yo punk nephew, who said to me (knowing I'm married to a LEO) "80% of cops just look for stuff because they're bored... they need to calm down."
> 
> Yeah, that did not go over well.
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


No offense... But your nephew sounds like a complete retard. What's his Mass cops screen name?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Your nephew's nuts should be crushed to dust. That way he can't spawn


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Excellent post. Really, enjoyed that piece. So few people have any good things to say about our profession its nice to see some people out there still respect what we do.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

Dan Stark said:


> No offense... But your nephew sounds like a complete retard. What's his Mass cops screen name?


None taken. He's a wretched little punk. My only comfort is that he lives 3000 miles away and I never have to see him.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

Johnny Law said:


> Your nephew's nuts should be crushed to dust. That way he can't spawn


Oh God, I pray he does not procreate! 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I hope he simply grows up. No matter how old the wretched little punk is, he's got some serious maturing to do. Let's not forget, Liber...sorry liberals (I should never have capitalized it) are just Conservatives who have not been mugged yet.

I just finally read the article all the way through. WONDERFUL STUFF! Better than "Why Cops Hate You" only because it has less dirty language. I could share THIS article with my Dad!

I STILL love "Why Cops Hate You".


----------

